
How to Survive the Crypto Trading Platform Shitshow - Chank77
https://www.dappchap.com/crypto-trading-platform/
======
codedrop
I'm interested what people think about binance. I enjoy it enough except I
expect more from the charts and tools. Also the dashboard could use more
details.

